# Best line for Trout/Bass/Wiper



## GreenFletchings

Hi guys,

I am trying to figure out a good all around line to use. Right now I am using some kind of Mono and it does't really cast well. I have been doing a little research and it sounds like a lot of people recommend Berkley Vanish.

I will be fishing for mainly trout, bass, and wiper from time to time. What would be a good brand of line/ weight for that? Would 10lb be enough?

>>O


----------



## utahgolf

just 8lb P-line wouldn't be bad.


----------



## sawsman

You'll find that line is mostly a personal preference thing. Almost every type of line will work for the species you mention.

A little more info may help others provide their opinions. Will you be casting bait? trolling? Lures? spinning type lures?

10 lb in my opinion may be overdoing it, but the stronger lines may be better when fishing for bass in the rocks, sticks, etc. 

I used the Vanish for a time and it did the job. I like the P-Line flouro in 4 lb for trout and would recommend a line in 6 to 8 lb for bass and larger wiper. Generally speaking, a thinner or lighter line weight will cast farther if that matters to you.

For "cast-a-bility" my vote would be for Berkly Nanofil, hands down. The stuff casts a mile, doesn't seem to tangle and is pretty strong. A bit expensive.


----------



## GreenFletchings

sawsman said:


> You'll find that line is mostly a personal preference thing. Almost every type of line will work for the species you mention.
> 
> A little more info may help others provide their opinions. Will you be casting bait? trolling? Lures? spinning type lures?
> 
> 10 lb in my opinion may be overdoing it, but the stronger lines may be better when fishing for bass in the rocks, sticks, etc.
> 
> I used the Vanish for a time and it did the job. I like the P-Line flouro in 4 lb for trout and would recommend a line in 6 to 8 lb for bass and larger wiper. Generally speaking, a thinner or lighter line weight will cast farther if that matters to you.
> 
> For "cast-a-bility" my vote would be for Berkly Nanofil, hands down. The stuff casts a mile, doesn't seem to tangle and is pretty strong. A bit expensive.


Sawsman, thanks so much for that great reply.

I will be mainly casting small baits/bobbers, spinning, and using jigs from shore. Don't have a boat so trolling would be difficult  I think I will take a look at Sportsmans and try to find a good 8lb flouro for leader and that nanofil stuff for the rest of the spool.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer

I have 50 pound spiderwire braid on all my poles, then just use a barrel swivel with a leader more specific for the species I fish for. A lot of the braids nowdays can be 50 pound plus but have the diameter of 6 pound test. For bass or wiper I'll use a 15 pound fluorocarbon leader and either a 6 or 8 pound fluoro leader for the slime rockets.


----------



## GreenFletchings

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> I have 50 pound spiderwire braid on all my poles, then just use a barrel swivel with a leader more specific for the species I fish for. A lot of the braids nowdays can be 50 pound plus but have the diameter of 6 pound test. For bass or wiper I'll use a 15 pound fluorocarbon leader and either a 6 or 8 pound fluoro leader for the slime rockets.


Does that Spiderwire braid cast smoothly? I am just struggling with the 10lb Trilene XT I got. Its a mono and it is not very smooth as far as casting goes. Maybe it will lose memory as time goes on..but right now I'm not impressed.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer

Yeah it casts real nice. What type of reel(s) do you have?


----------



## GreenFletchings

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Yeah it casts real nice. What type of reel(s) do you have?


I've got a Cabelas Excursion Reel, and then some kind of a Shakespeare. 5 bearings. Nothing special. I do have a Pflueger Trion on my ice rod.


----------



## GreenFletchings

Those are my spinning reels. I've got an Ambassadour somethin and a Calcutta as well.


----------



## Jedidiah

Braid is super easy to cast, I have 20 lb Power Pro on my Ugly Stik and I won't go back. One thing though, fluorocarbon leader is pretty important due to the visibility of braided line, sunny, overcast, clear water or cloudy. Mono gets away with its visibility on over cast days because it's harder to see against a cloudy sky, but colored braid is visible pretty much all the time. I've gone from not catching with plain braid to catching with fluoro leader enough times that I will rarely fish without it now. I use Seagaur STS for leader, and sometimes just plain Spiderwire fluoro when I'm not concerned about abrasion. If you spool up pure fluoro, find something that's made for it. Fluoro is notorious for pulling tangles off your spool and abrasion issuses when used as a main line. One place that a green braid does well when tied directly to the tackle is through weeds.


----------



## 30-06-hunter

The XT line was never designed to cast well, I use it as leader line and is tough as nails. Pick up some Power Pro super 8 in 10lb as seen here http://www.ebay.com/itm/Power-Pro-s...194?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3391c844aa for a good casting line.


----------



## Jedidiah

So, fishing all day Saturday I started to get concerned about one thing with braid: it's noisy. There's a loud zing when casting, then it makes a high pitched hum when reeling in. I'm concerned that the sound is telegraphing into the water....I watched brown trout freeze and then shy away from my lure. Anyone ever use line conditioner for braid? I'm thinking of trying some out.

On another note, the Berkley Solutions spinning reel mono I've been using has done something really weird...I noticed it was casting funny and felt a little strange so I looked at it closely and it was all randomly warped on the reel. Pulled all of that off and spooled the remainder from the spool, and THAT stuff was about half as bad as the line on my pole was. What gives? It wasn't even in my car when it was hot.


----------



## utahgolf

any of you guys have dig in problems with your braid?


----------



## GreenFletchings

utahgolf said:


> any of you guys have dig in problems with your braid?


Yeah I was having some dig in problems last Friday..so far I am not happy with any of my purchases. I might just spool my whole reel with my Stren Fleurocast. It's got to be better. The SpiderWire GlowViz I bought feels like heavily waxed dental floss.


----------



## utahgolf

I just can't keep that braid packed tight all the time and I'm too lazy to repack it a few times while out fishing. Nothing worse than catching a dig in and an expensive lure snaps off. For flipping or vertical jigging I like braid but I won't do it for casting anymore. If I accidentally reel in a bit of slack line than that could foul the whole thing up.


----------



## Jedidiah

utahgolf said:


> I just can't keep that braid packed tight all the time and I'm too lazy to repack it a few times while out fishing. Nothing worse than catching a dig in and an expensive lure snaps off. For flipping or vertical jigging I like braid but I won't do it for casting anymore. If I accidentally reel in a bit of slack line than that could foul the whole thing up.


First cast sticks together a little. I made sure to put on a good layer of backing in the form of cheapo 4 lb Zebco, hopefully I never get spooled. The instructions say to use a layer of line under the braid that's the same or smaller diameter than the braid. If you have mono on there that's a bigger diameter, that would be your culprit. My setup has line pop off and try to get up under the mantle maybe 1 in 200 casts.

ALSO: Don't try to pull out snags with your hand with braid, it will slice you up. Use gloves or wrap it around a stick.


----------



## utahgolf

I use 50 lb braid with an 8lb mono backing. I've also used 30 lb braid with similar dig in issues. The problem is if you reel in slack line it can lead to that dig in. Braid has to pack tight. For pitching/flipping it's good or vertical jigging or just casting and a steady retrieve with heavy lures. But for me if I like to make a long cast and slow roll a jig or a long cast and work a jig along the bottom for a bit, its impossible to keep the braid tight unless you repack it. Then I go to bomb a long cast out and it catches and snap! I like a heavy fluoro now, and I just check for nicks in the line.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

I used braided line for a while, but now I use the spider wire mono. 

Braided lines are great for deep water, because they do not stretch. 

I disliked braided lines, because they are a little high maintenance (Packing tight). 
2c


----------



## massmanute

Some years ago (decades actually) I landed a three pound trout on 2 lb mono.


----------



## scartinez

If you want something more manageable you are going to have to go with a lighter line. I would recommend trilene XL as the brand. Cheap and very manageable. 

Also look at the line size recommendations on your spool. I would stick with the lowest weight or middle. Going with the heaviest line will definetely create some issues. 

Most spinning reels are going to be rated as: This info is located on the spool.
2,4, or 6 lb. 
4,6, or 8 lb. 
6,8, or 10 lb.

And as far a braid goes I've never had real problems with digging. Only after pulling a snag loose.


----------



## Facerip

I use 6lb test Trilene XL. Planning on getting a ultralight rod and reel and using 4lb test, Trilene XL. I usually catch 5 or 6 trout in about an hour when I go out. I use spoons as my lure with a snap swivel, and I have never had any trouble with that line.

Edit: I am shore fishing with a spinning reel.


----------

